# Shroom prices??



## lukey boii (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys just ordered a couple spore prints of sporeworks.com and waiting for them to arrive. Like marijuana I plan to grow it but not take it, instead I wish to sell and that's all. So could anyone give me a rough guess on what I could sell each shroom at?? I'm not looking for an enzact some but just an in-between of two prices, thanx guys.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL .... so you are a drug dealer .....right .... profit profit profit ...
You dont even test your own product .... man ... that is just [email protected]#$d uP !!
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 16, 2011)

Shrooms sell roughly for the same price as mids. $30-$35 an eighth. I'm sure you would get the same where you are.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Shrooms sell roughly for the same price as mids. $30-$35 an eighth. I'm sure you would get the same where you are.


What he said. For personal quantities $10 to $15 dollars a gram is not a bad rule of thumb. Anything over a half ounce fluctuates widely, it's very region dependant.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

anything below a quad.... sell A DOLLER A POINT. ( 0.1 grams = $1 )
so $10 a gram; $35 an 8th; $70 for quads

then sell half ounces for $80 - $110

ounces for $150 - $180


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> anything below a quad.... sell A DOLLER A POINT. ( 0.1 grams = $1 )
> so $10 a gram; $35 an 8th; $70 for quads
> 
> then sell half ounces for $80 - $110
> ...


You have just about my exact price list! O.O I sell Ounces for $150 and Halfs for $90. That's some pretty nice estimates.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jan 16, 2011)

They're free


----------



## THCBD (Jan 16, 2011)

don't sell psychedelics you don't yourself ingest. they don't like it.


----------



## TallBuddy (Jan 16, 2011)

Should take your yield and divide it by your cost and sell for that. Trying to pass your product off as norm without trying it first seems unethical.


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 16, 2011)

wow i get 1/8ths for 20. guess its cheap in da bay.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 16, 2011)

They knock you on your ass? Last time I tripped balls a 20 bag. The same night my buddy ate an eighth of the same ones and freaked out. lol

Usually it takes a quarter of shrooms to see someone act like that lol.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol I 've seen whole groups freak out with a little finger sized transkei shroom each.


----------



## Daath (Jan 17, 2011)

ANC said:


> Lol I 've seen whole groups freak out with a little finger sized transkei shroom each.


Hook it up ANC! LoL


----------



## lukey boii (Jan 17, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> LOL .... so you are a drug dealer .....right .... profit profit profit ...
> You dont even test your own product .... man ... that is just [email protected]#$d uP !!
> Good luck with your project.


Man maybe u been smoking to much cuz u are one dumb fuck, ever think that maybe I get a mate to test it for me because i get drug tested at work?? Dickhead... And yeh obviously it's all about profit or I wouldn't bother with it, seriously mate if ur gonna make urself look like a dickhead do it on someone elses thread. And srrisoulsy stop trying to be all big behind a computer screen ur a little pussy who obviously has smoked away his last few brain cells and now u look like a total retard... Can't wait for the reply to this, gonna be some real tough guy material, fuckin keyboard warrior


----------



## lukey boii (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheers to everyone else that just answered the question straight out without the bullshit.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2011)

No one gets drugtested for shrooms....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 17, 2011)

Keyboard warrior. That's some funny shit.



ANC said:


> No one gets drugtested for shrooms....


Not true. If you are on probation because of magic mushrooms, they test for it. If your have a government job, at the federal level, they give some of the most extended screens ever. People do get tested, It's just not on the standard panel, and not on most of the extended panels. It's also only detectable for like 2 days tops.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 17, 2011)

lukey boii said:


> Man maybe u been smoking to much cuz u are one dumb fuck, ever think that maybe I get a mate to test it for me because i get drug tested at work?? Dickhead... And yeh obviously it's all about profit or I wouldn't bother with it, seriously mate if ur gonna make urself look like a dickhead do it on someone elses thread. And srrisoulsy stop trying to be all big behind a computer screen ur a little pussy who obviously has smoked away his last few brain cells and now u look like a total retard... Can't wait for the reply to this, gonna be some real tough guy material, fuckin keyboard warrior


Wow someone feels real big huh?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2011)

lukey boii said:


> Man maybe u been smoking to much cuz u are one dumb fuck, ever think that maybe I get a mate to test it for me because i get drug tested at work?? Dickhead... And yeh obviously it's all about profit or I wouldn't bother with it, seriously mate if ur gonna make urself look like a dickhead do it on someone elses thread. And srrisoulsy stop trying to be all big behind a computer screen ur a little pussy who obviously has smoked away his last few brain cells and now u look like a total retard... Can't wait for the reply to this, gonna be some real tough guy material, fuckin keyboard warrior


i like how he makes puffer fish sound like a troll.

YOU sir are a troll. not puffer fish...

i think they have a few porn websites for your type of fetish so get off this one


----------



## wanabe (Jan 17, 2011)

quartes are $30 here


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Keyboard warrior. That's some funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. If you are on probation because of magic mushrooms, they test for it. If your have a government job, at the federal level, they give some of the most extended screens ever. People do get tested, It's just not on the standard panel, and not on most of the extended panels. It's also only detectable for like 2 days tops.


thought it only had half life of 6 hours, basically the same six hours your tripping, this is not true??


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

lukey boii said:


> Hey guys just ordered a couple spore prints of sporeworks.com and waiting for them to arrive. Like marijuana I plan to grow it but not take it, instead I wish to sell and that's all. So could anyone give me a rough guess on what I could sell each shroom at?? I'm not looking for an enzact some but just an in-between of two prices, thanx guys.


quarter for fifty, half for 75, ounce for 100, buddy prices.

other wise its, quarter for 55, half for 90, and 135 for an ounce..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2011)

damn.
those are still really reasonable prices.

imma probably drop mine down once i bulk it up.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> thought it only had half life of 6 hours, basically the same six hours your tripping, this is not true??


 I've heard conflicting advice so I just went of what Erowid said on psilocin drug testing.


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2011)

In my experience, tea comes on hard and fast, but has a shorter duration, normaly around 4 hours your plane touches down again.

P.S. although I am aware,that they CAN test for it, I stick to my point that it is HIGHLY unlikely that you would be tested for shrooms in standard tests without some actual history or record involving psycedelics.


----------

